# ATV Deer Crane Anyone?



## SCbryan (Feb 20, 2009)

Has anyone tried making a small crane that could attached to front of ATV rack to hoist deer up and swing around? It could be driven by a small boat trailer winch. Putting a 200lb deer on an ATV ain't easy by yourself. Just wondering, I could use one. Thanks.


----------



## TC-CountryBoy (Aug 30, 2004)

Bryan,
Take a look at this thread and it may give you some ideas. I would look at mounting it on the rear instead as you have more weight carrying capacity on the rear rack than the front, but that is just my opinion. I have seen several lifts that are set up on the front to make use of the winch in the factory location. Do a search for ATV game hoists, and you should get some hits that should give you some ideas. Hope this helps.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1356296

Here is a couple others
http://www.atvconnection.com/Features/Product_Reviews/papawsreview.cfm
http://www.cabelas.ca/index.cfm?pageID=71&section=1182&section2=1221&ID=9473

I also have difficulties loading a deer on the rack by myself, so here is my solution. It also works good for picking up and carrying about anything up to 300 lbs or so.
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1364183


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

My Uncle hooked an electric winch to the top of his Mule and tied it into the electrical system. He backs up to the deer hooks it up pushes the button and bada boom bada bing the deer is in the storage bed of the Mule. He's 72 years of age so if you think he is being lazy cut him some slack.


----------



## SCbryan (Feb 20, 2009)

Thanks for the replies. I will design one up and share my results.


----------



## steve_T (Mar 11, 2007)

I would just throw my winch line over a hefty tree limb and lift the deer up and let it down on my front rack. or just tie it to the back and drag it out haha.


----------



## cdhc10 (Jan 7, 2009)

bought a winch from northern and had a guy ant work build a custom crane and mounting plate for the bed of a ranger.


----------



## cdhc10 (Jan 7, 2009)

i dont have any way of posting a pic or i would


----------



## TargetShooter2 (Dec 10, 2010)

i have one i will take some pics and post them for you , simple to make uses a hand winch ,
can load a 250+ lb. buck in a minute .

TS2


----------



## TargetShooter2 (Dec 10, 2010)

*deer loader*

had to go out and let my dog out , he has to play in the snow :smile:
anyway on the loader , i used 1 3/4 outside square tube and 1 1/2 inside square tubing 
1/2 steel rebar rods ,1 inch coil rod & 1/2 plate for the mount . all you do is pull your two 3/8 pens to extend the tube and go vertical . it's 3 ft unextended and 6'10" vertical extended . i made this so it can fit on either the front or rear and we use it on a Articcat and the old Honda . it can handle and deer with ease , it really take a couple minutes to load a deer .

TS2


----------



## emmac13 (Jun 20, 2007)

Nice setup TargetShooter2.


----------

